# New Tower of Power cabinet humidor



## cajennin (Jun 11, 2011)

Just got it yesterday, and I was hoping that you guys might have some suggestions on what sort of humidification system I should use.

It came with a Hydra LG unit that I have running now to season the box, but I've heard the active humidification isn't always the best.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Welcome to the forums, I use an active/passive set-up in my humi's. I have a cigar oasis XL and then KL to absorb any excess moisture that's accumulated at the top.


----------



## Pipedreamz (Feb 4, 2011)

PICS!!


----------



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## cajennin (Jun 11, 2011)

My post count isn't high enough to post a picture yet.


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

cajennin said:


> Just got it yesterday, and I was hoping that you guys might have some suggestions on what sort of humidification system I should use.
> 
> It came with a Hydra LG unit that I have running now to season the box, but I've heard the active humidification isn't always the best.


 do a search. I believe bayratt has this one, or the same one with some cosmetic differences. He has pics he has posted. If I remember he is using mostly h.f. beads. But do a search or send him a pm.

J


----------



## cajennin (Jun 11, 2011)

The thread "My Babies" has a good picture. I have same model, sans cigars. Check the first post.


----------



## cajennin (Jun 11, 2011)

Here it is


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I have one as well I use active and beads both. I think most do!


----------



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)

Very nice one... How about adding two fans? (green one) http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/291479-fan-airflow-solution-incl-try-failure-process.html


----------



## cajennin (Jun 11, 2011)

smelvis said:


> I have one as well I use active and beads both. I think most do!


Where is the best place for the Hydra and the best place for beads (or KL)?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I have mine on the 2nd shelf up from the bottom then beads above the drawers on a couple shelves maybe 2 LBS

I also use it at about a 60RH for my Cubans and I use a few oust fans as well.


----------



## cajennin (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions everybody! I will try to post pics as soon as I can.


----------



## Hoghunter (Mar 28, 2011)

wow that thing is a beast.  I love it!


----------



## cajennin (Jun 11, 2011)

CIMG1157.jpg

CIMG1158.jpg

CIMG1159.jpg

It's been seasoning for 5 days now. I think I'm going to wait until friday to start loading in my collection.

I'm thinking of putting the hydra on the floor or the bottom shelf and beads or KL above the drawers and near the top


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Humidor: Beautiful...
Lamp next to it: Ugly as hell...

:thumb:


----------



## cajennin (Jun 11, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Humidor: Beautiful...
> Lamp next to it: Ugly as hell...
> 
> :thumb:


That lamp isn't usually there. My room is dim and I needed a lot of light to get some good pics of the inside. It is ugly though.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

cajennin said:


> CIMG1157.jpgCIMG1158.jpg
> 
> CIMG1159.jpg
> 
> ...


I did that and fought it for a year, mine improved a great deal just by raising it one shelf. Just sharing what I did. :smile:


----------



## rvan84 (Mar 17, 2011)

This thing is absolutely incredible.


----------



## maxwell62 (Sep 12, 2010)

Lamp ?
Really...?:nod:
I was certain it was a visitor admiring the humidor, whose eye stalks just happened to have been caught at the edge of the photo.:shocked:
Can understand the "eyes wide open look"...it is a very attractive humidor indeed.:high5:
Going be a lot of fun filling it too.arty:arty:arty:


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Very nice charles!


----------



## Bunner (Apr 5, 2011)

Its very nice!


----------



## Fatboy501 (May 11, 2011)

That is, without a doubt, a beautiful humidor. I'm sure you'll have your hands full for quite some time filling that beauty up. After that, the real fun starts... emptying it


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

I have had my eye on this one for years. Never wanted to pay for the shipping cost, and as far as I know, its still truck delivered? correct?? Not delivered to your front door.
Enjoy the cabinet. Simple but good adjustable design. 

 Jerry


----------



## Torqued (May 18, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## lord1234 (Aug 8, 2007)

beautiful closet.


----------



## cajennin (Jun 11, 2011)

veteranvmb said:


> I have had my eye on this one for years. Never wanted to pay for the shipping cost, and as far as I know, its still truck delivered? correct?? Not delivered to your front door.
> Enjoy the cabinet. Simple but good adjustable design.
> 
> Jerry


Truck delivered yes. I live on the first floor of my building, so he was nice enough to wheel it to my front door. I have no idea what the procedure is otherwise


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

Wow, some day I'd love to have enough room to get on of those.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

First thing, those shot glasses are doing nothing for you. There's simply not enough surface area to provide enough evaporation. Use sponges.

I would be very careful seasoning a box in NC in the summer. The ambient humidity is very high and it would be very easy to spike your RH and nearly impossible to get it back down.

I'd say, use the hydra until it craps out, but in the mean time, get rid of the foam in the cartridge (guaranteed mold breeding medium) and replace it with water beads. You can find them in the floral arranging section of any craft store. I would also highly recommend an extension fan located on the ceiling of the tower. Moist air rises and tower configurations compound the issue.

Nice unit.


----------



## cajennin (Jun 11, 2011)

Herf N Turf said:


> First thing, those shot glasses are doing nothing for you. There's simply not enough surface area to provide enough evaporation. Use sponges.
> 
> I would be very careful seasoning a box in NC in the summer. The ambient humidity is very high and it would be very easy to spike your RH and nearly impossible to get it back down.
> 
> ...


Thanks. The seasoning is done tomorrow, so I took out the shot glasses, replaced the foam with water beads (thanks for the heads up), and put in four 1/2 pound trays of silica gel. I don't know if I should stick with the trays, or switch to some aquarium filter bags I found today.

I have two extension fans on the way

P.S. The rh in the room hovers around 47-50%


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

Very Nice Humidor! Congrats on the new Humidor and good luck with the seasoning process!


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

veteranvmb said:


> I have had my eye on this one for years. Never wanted to pay for the shipping cost, and as far as I know, its still truck delivered? correct?? Not delivered to your front door.
> Enjoy the cabinet. Simple but good adjustable design.
> 
> Jerry


Had Fedex freight deliver mine a while back and with a 20 tip he wheeled it right into my front door for me.

Shawn


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Hydra LG in mine 1 shelf up [thanks to advice from others], about 5lbs of beads/litter in bags and 3 120mm fans set up through out.

My RH is dry while my a/c runs so I do have to wet everything once in a while since it isn't full. Once you fill that bad boy it will hold much better.

Mine is black without the drawers, the all shelf model.

Grats on the purchase.

Shawn


----------



## zrhoad66 (Nov 10, 2009)

I want one!


----------



## cajennin (Jun 11, 2011)

I have a question about the temperature and humidity I should aim for. My apartment stays between 69-72 degrees and the ambient rh is between 47-52% (might change come winter). Should I shoot for a 70/70 like I read everywhere? Or should I keep the humidity lower?


----------



## Cisco Kid H2 (Jan 15, 2009)

Nice tower. You did the right thing and bought an item that will grow with you instead of buying a bunch a humidors until you eventually get to the big dog!!!!!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

cajennin said:


> I have a question about the temperature and humidity I should aim for. My apartment stays between 69-72 degrees and the ambient rh is between 47-52% (might change come winter). Should I shoot for a 70/70 like I read everywhere? Or should I keep the humidity lower?


I've said this a hundred times, so for those who've read it before, sorry.

While 70% is ideal for some cigars, 65% is never wrong for anything. 65% will render a far more consistent burn and a better draw. Even 60% is great. There is a bit of an advantage to aging things at higher RH, since they will age more quickly, but it's not worth the trade off in smokeability.

As far as temp goes, just try to keep things below 75*F. That's where beetle larvae and mold spore tend to get very excited.


----------



## jmorganal (May 3, 2011)

Herf N Turf said:


> I've said this a hundred times, so for those who've read it before, sorry.
> 
> While 70% is ideal for some cigars, 65% is never wrong for anything. 65% will render a far more consistent burn and a better draw. Even 60% is great. There is a bit of an advantage to aging things at higher RH, since they will age more quickly, but it's not worth the trade off in smokeability.
> 
> As far as temp goes, just try to keep things below 75*F. That's where beetle larvae and mold spore tend to get very excited.


Most of this I knew, but had not seen this about 60%. Thanks from a newb.


----------

